# Handing out Drinks



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dunno if anyone has done this or not but would there be anything wrong with handing out optional drinks to TOTs? For 2008 looking at doing a pirate theme for the yard. To go with the theme considering serving either Sprite, 7up, or birch beer in party cups and calling it grog.

-TM


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

During the summer the kids in my neighborhood sell snow cones, lemonade, water balloons, etc... and no one seems to have a problem with it. I don't see why you couldn't.

You might not have a lot of takers though. Personally I wouldnt take a free open beverage from a stranger much less let my son on halloween night.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds fine to me, but everyone these days is always so hesitant about taking anything from strangers. A neighbor here used to hand out cups of warm cider, was great.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I gave out capri suns last year as the treat. At first the kids weren't impressed but by the time it was past 6pm the kids were hot and thirsty and were grateful for them!

But as for open containers, I wouldn't try it. We don't live in that world any more, more's the pity.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah juiceboxes are ok...they make these juices called HUGZ that are barrels so that might kinda fit in


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I gave out hot cider in cups. The teenagers and adults loved it. I went through 3 gallons.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

the Mrs and I have discussed adding cider for adults next year...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I gave out "halloween theme" juice boxes from HI C and the kids *LOVED* it. I actually had parents asking if they could have one. I gave them a water.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i had out my special cider to adluts!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't accept an open drink from TOT with my son on HAlloween. I wouldn't let me son either. Call me paranoid, but better safe than sorry. Juiceboxes on the other hand, I would have no problem with.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Personally, I wouldn't accept an open drink from TOT with my son on HAlloween. I wouldn't let me son either. Call me paranoid, but better safe than sorry. Juiceboxes on the other hand, I would have no problem with.


I'm in agreement. I think most people wouldn't.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Next year I want my witches to give out their special brew (hot cider). Alot of my neighbors know us and they know we do all this for the kids. I think that if they trust us enough to let their kids thru my haunt and don't think a thing about it why would they ever think I wanted to hurt anyone for real. Yeah I'm sure there will be a few that are werry about it but I am going to give it a try this coming year.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Last year, we did hot chocolate. I was surprised by how many takers we had. We went through several gallons. We could have put anything we wanted in there, but most people didn't even bat an eye at taking a cup. 

This year, I got the urns set up ( we bought a second one just for the occasion) and when trick or treat started, we realized that we forgot to buy the hot chocolate mix. Woops. Wish we had it, it really would have come in handy. 

I guess people realize that if we went to all the trouble of doing a large haunt, we probably wouldn't poison their children with open containers of hot chocolate.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> I gave out "halloween theme" juice boxes from HI C and the kids *LOVED* it. I actually had parents asking if they could have one. I gave them a water.


that made me laugh. lol.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> I gave out "halloween theme" juice boxes from HI C and the kids *LOVED* it. I actually had parents asking if they could have one. I gave them a water.


LOL Turtle! You are soooooooo mean! ha-ha!
Next time they better come in costume if they want one of your juice boxes!

For the little juice jugs, you could make a label around them that goes with you theme? Just an idea.......


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Pity Franzia doesn't make Box o' Wine in personal sizes! Then the adults could have theri own juiceboxes!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

if it's a pirate theme, then hand out the 1 oz. bottle of Captain Morgan.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I think it all depends on your neighborhood. Some places just seem more trustworthy than others. I know most in my neighborhood would probably take open drinks with no hesitation, but others may not be nearly as quick to the idea.


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

I live in a small town where everyone pretty much knows everyone else and their buisness, so we give out styrofoam cups with lids of warm cider to the parents mostly and it goes over big. Especially on the cold nights that can accompany halloween here.

cheers coffin_creature


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I hate to say this but I have always done hot cider, then a few years back started Hot Chocolate, then apple juice. I really need to get my pics posted. But We have crockpots that sit inside these plastic witches cauldrons. We serve two crocks of hot cider, one crock of room temp apple juice and then in the big metal silver stern we have the hot water for hot chocolate. This is what makes my haunt go over. We got about 550 or more folks this year and man we go through the drinks. Its always cold here and so many folks know me from the elementary school. For the past two years weve had the fire dept drive there huge Fire truck up here and stop for cider. Both years i thought i was in trouble and Id go running to the fire truck in the street to see if they are here to shut me down because of traffic. But no, they say they hear this is the hot spot for the night so they too come for the hot cider LOL. 
So its all got to do with the folks you know or how long youve lived there. If they feel safe enough they will take that drink. Lordy knows i go through so much every year here. I have three or four ladies who dress up like witches and they all stand behind the table serving the drink from the witches cauldrons. Its actually pretty cool. It works.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

We passed out about 500 cans of FREEK energy drink to the larger TOTS


----------

